# Well... I find this humorous



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I had a pump go out on the grey water tank in my basement Friday, the day before our party, I called 5 Plumbers before I found one available that day. I show him to the basement, worn him that there is still one more mannequin in the room by the tank, he comments "You guys really do Halloween' We make some small talk, he goes to his truck comes back and says "I have been to one of your Halloweens" I don't recognize him and ask him "Who did you come with?" He responded " The EMT's" Kinda giggled said 'You will Not Be Back This Year!' Thought about it and to went back and asked him if he was here 3 or 10 years ago .


----------

